# Best Bird Wingers?



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Just wondering on your thoughts for the best bird wingers/launchers and why you feel this way?

Strengths and weaknesses appreciated. Our club has the Tangelo Tossers and they are pretty simple and reliable. We are looking to purchase several new ones and since Bill passed away, I think the Tosser is out of production. I know that Terry said that someone was in the process of making them again.

Hopefully this will not be moved to product review since it doesn't get many looks!


John


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Days End Shur Toss with manual release is a nice alternative to Tangelo Tosser.


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

John Gassner said:


> Just wondering on your thoughts for the best bird wingers/launchers and why you feel this way?
> 
> Strengths and weaknesses appreciated. Our club has the Tangelo Tossers and they are pretty simple and reliable. We are looking to purchase several new ones and since Bill passed away, I think the Tosser is out of production. I know that Terry said that someone was in the process of making them again.
> 
> ...


Our club uses 3 older Lucyana's and 4 made by Randy Spangler of Blackhawk retriever club. The only flaw in the older Lucy's is the release and we are modifying those. Spanglers are like the Tosser but Aluminum and very well built.

For my own use, I have Gunners up.


----------

